# Earnings update delayed



## RentalAnt (Jul 4, 2018)

Taking too long to process payment. Angry af, how do I get them to hurry the **** up?


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Same here. This is crap.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

This is still happening. It hasn't been fixed yet for me, anyway. New app shows $0.00 for the week. Trip history shows the trips but says 'Processing' on all trips starting from yesterday. 'Earnings Update Error' 'Sorry to make you wait' blah blah when you tap the update error.

Is this happening to anyone else? I've seen this in the past, but seemed to always be resolved in short order. I can't be the only one. Haven't received a reply back yet from support.


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have the same problem. I am completing trips but it shows zero earnings? Unable to CASH OUT. Maybe they are going broke. How long can one work without getting paid.?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Why would you continue to accept Uber requests until it’s resolved? Just curious?


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Why would you continue to accept Uber requests until it's resolved? Just curious?


Because you start driving and notice a glitch. The glitch has happened before and normally resolves itself in short order. You notice that this glitch is lasting longer than usual glitches. You also notice you're only a few trips away from completing a quest, so.....you keep driving. Your 'Cash out' total seems to be in order even though you cannot see any individual trip data, but based on 3.5 years of doing this, it looks to be right. That's why.

Those of us affected, apparently very few, have been thrown out of our 'norm'. We have balances due us and cannot access those funds. That's the point. Whether we continue to drive or not is not. Send me the funds I am due. I have a hard time believing there are only two or three of us experiencing this at the moment. Wrong or seldom visited sub category, maybe? I don't know, but this is a thing.


----------



## JRH1002 (Sep 13, 2018)

Same thing happening to me here in BWI area...went into Baltimore hub office yesterday and was told "We are aware of the problem and Uber is working on it"...Good thing this is not my primary job and I dont need the money in my account to buy gas or food. THIS is exactly the reason ALL ride share drivers should drive for Lyft as well. Personally, I wont drive for Uber again until this is resolved. I dont have much confidence in Uber's ability to accurately account for my trips and earnings. I have had to contact them numerous times to pay me for completed qwests and cancellations. ALSO, is the system allowing for tips??? Who knows!!!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

JRH1002 said:


> Same thing happening to me here in BWI area...went into Baltimore hub office yesterday and was told "We are aware of the problem and Uber is working on it"...Good thing this is not my primary job and I dont need the money in my account to buy gas or food. THIS is exactly the reason ALL ride share drivers should drive for Lyft as well. Personally, I wont drive for Uber again until this is resolved. I dont have much confidence in Uber's ability to accurately account for my trips and earnings. I have had to contact them numerous times to pay me for completed qwests and cancellations. ALSO, is the system allowing for tips??? Who knows!!!


It's still an issue in SF.


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

I continue to work thinking it is a minor delay and because I want to achieve the bonus. I am concerned however that this has been going on for three days, and that it is a nationwide problem. I'm wondering if they are going broke? I'll continue to work unless we discover they can't fix the problem.


----------



## Badglory (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm in kc mo and I have trips from Monday that still have not processed


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm in NJ and my trips stoped processing after 11am. After 3 "Still Processing" trips, I switched off the Uber App and have been driving LYFT exclusively. Lyft is not at popular as Uber but at least the I get credit for the rides I give.


----------



## Pschell319 (Jun 29, 2018)

Same thing here in KC. I am literally stranded at a gas station. But they “understand my frustration” That’s good to hear.


----------



## Casey95 (Oct 12, 2017)

AcesFull said:


> Because you start driving and notice a glitch. The glitch has happened before and normally resolves itself in short order. You notice that this glitch is lasting longer than usual glitches. You also notice you're only a few trips away from completing a quest, so.....you keep driving. Your 'Cash out' total seems to be in order even though you cannot see any individual trip data, but based on 3.5 years of doing this, it looks to be right. That's why.
> 
> Those of us affected, apparently very few, have been thrown out of our 'norm'. We have balances due us and cannot access those funds. That's the point. Whether we continue to drive or not is not. Send me the funds I am due. I have a hard time believing there are only two or three of us experiencing this at the moment. Wrong or seldom visited sub category, maybe? I don't know, but this is a thing.
> 
> Me too, since yesterday. They keep giving me false info , changing the way i trust uber


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

I posted this in SF as well, but I'm starting to get updated. Monday has started to populate data (2) out of a (bunch) so far. We'll see what happens overnight.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Uber about to go belly up. Kiss what you're owed goodbye.


----------



## JDinTX (Sep 14, 2018)

In Texas here. I have 20 trips that are "still processing" as of 5:06 a.m. When i go into to cash out, it says that I have a positive balance but when I confirm cash out it says "Unable to cash out. Sorry, we can not cash out your balance right now. Please try again later. Any earnings not cashed out by Monday 4am will be included in your scheduled weekly payment." - HMM... I did not get a weekly payment this last Tuesday, but I was able to cash out what I was owed. Yesterday it let me cash out 4 trips. Now nothing. I live next to a military base, so we can earn driving 24/7... but right now there are NO UBER DRIVERS ONLINE in my area.

I did get an email response (Sorry for the X's, don't need to be deactivated):


WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY
I have a different payment issue
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX · UberX

Hi XXXXXX,


Thanks for reaching out. I’m happy to help.

To ensure this is not outage related, can you please reply with the following information:

- Date of trip
- Time of trip
- Pickup and drop-off locations (if you have it)
- Fare (if you have it)
- Rider name (if you have it)

Once we have this information, we’ll be able to assist you further.

Thanks for reaching out, XXXXXX.


Sorry to hear that trips are not appearing in your app. I know it is frustrating when trips fail to show in the Partner Dashboard.

Unfortunately minor outages may delay trips and fares from appearing for up to 48 hours. If a trip or fare is still missing after 48 hours, let us know and we’ll look into this further.

If there's anything else we can help with, please don't hesitate to reach out. We're here to help get this resolved


----------



## Zoom631 (Jun 14, 2018)

In Tampa Bay FL here. Trips stopped processing at 5AM. 6 trips still processing as of 9AM. Lyft wasn't giving any pings today otherwise would have switched to Lyft only. 
Along with the recent payday shift and then workweek shift, thinking they may have cash flow problems...not comforting at all.


----------



## Badglory (Jan 18, 2018)

They have just now started processing the trips for me, any one else?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Badglory said:


> They have just now started processing the trips for me, any one else?


They've been slowly processing them all along. They're halfway through my trips from yesterday now.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Uber about to go belly up. Kiss what you're owed goodbye.


Daily Instant Pay is the safest bet to avoid losing your Uber fortunes...


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Daily Instant Pay is the safest bet to avoid losing your Uber fortunes...


That's a catch22. You can't cash out evidently until they're caught up processing all trips. So.....wait until they're caught up and cash out (assuming that becomes possible) and don't drive at all or start today's new Quest lengthening the clock to cash out.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AcesFull said:


> That's a catch22. You can't cash out evidently until they're caught up processing all trips. So.....wait until they're caught up and cash out (assuming that becomes possible) and don't drive at all or start today's new Quest lengthening the clock to cash out.


This morning my last run showed "earnings" of - $0.34 and wouldn't add the actual amount I made on the trip. I played with it for the ride home, then once home I just hit cash out anyway. The amount was immediately updated from minus 34 cents to $20.89.

As far as quests... LOL I'm not going to waste my time chasing a quest and playing into Uber's game.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

SUCCESS!! I logged into my account online (computer, NOT phone app). Trips still processing as they are on the phone app. I clicked on Instant Pay and just as the phone app it shows my total balance (not just what has been processed so far, but the whole nut) and for chits and giggles hit the Transfer Now button and IT WORKED. The money is in the bank!! I'm rich!! 

Queue Willie Nelson ---- On The Road Again


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Woohoo! Congrats! Now you can afford a hot dog and soda combo at Costco!


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Woohoo! Congrats! Now you can afford a hot dog and soda combo at Costco!


LOL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AcesFull said:


> SUCCESS!! I logged into my account online (computer, NOT phone app). Trips still processing as they are on the phone app. I clicked on Instant Pay and just as the phone app it shows my total balance (not just what has been processed so far, but the whole nut) and for chits and giggles hit the Transfer Now button and IT WORKED. The money is in the bank!! I'm rich!!
> 
> Queue Willie Nelson ---- On The Road Again


Not working here. It shows my correct (or so it seems) balance in instant pay but will not allow me to cash out. It states "*Attention: Instant Pay is currently unavailable. Please try again within 1 - 2 hours. We're sorry for the inconvenience."*

This seems really shady to me.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

add a Same Here for me. Every one of my drives today says "Processing"

Oh and I think the DF is broken. I got a rematch for 30 miles in the opposite direction.



touberornottouber said:


> Not working here. It shows my correct (or so it seems) balance in instant pay but will not allow me to cash out. It states "*Attention: Instant Pay is currently unavailable. Please try again within 1 - 2 hours. We're sorry for the inconvenience."*
> 
> This seems really shady to me.


Mine is showing $13 for 11 trips. I think the $13 would be correct for the first 2 of the morning.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

All I can say is, keep track of your trips. Easy for uber to skim a little here and there amidst all the confusion


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in S Fla. Did 2 Uber rides. 1 at 3:07 and 2nd at 3:27. It is now 5:03 and do not know what the rides paid.

Closed app. Went home.

Frickin' clowns. They steal 40-50% of the revenue we generate and there ain't a single petson in Uber corporate over the rank of secretary can do their job. Last bunch of people this good at their job were steering the Costa Concordia.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Been driving for almost 4 hours now and all of my rides still say processing.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sign in at uber.com, go to instant pay and you can see your total and at times, cash out


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miami here, didn’t have this issue today but same thing, did 3 rides before 1pm no issue from 1:04 on I have 9 rides “processing”. If it’s an issue in the morning I might only drive lyft tomorrow.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

You mean you may only GET PAID by Lyft tomorrow


----------



## UberJ19 (Aug 27, 2018)

In San Jose California same thing is happening here ! WtF!


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Been happening all week in Seattle. My last 3 rides today don't even show up in my trip history or earnings. The Earnings page has been "pending" for 7 hours today.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

aaaaaaaaand......BOOM. Just like that. Everything just updated. Looks like we get to see how little we made instantly again. Hope it sticks and I hope it's everyone.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

AcesFull said:


> SUCCESS!! I logged into my account online (computer, NOT phone app). Trips still processing as they are on the phone app. I clicked on Instant Pay and just as the phone app it shows my total balance (not just what has been processed so far, but the whole nut) and for chits and giggles hit the Transfer Now button and IT WORKED. The money is in the bank!! I'm rich!!
> 
> Queue Willie Nelson ---- On The Road Again


Still not working


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

On the day that Uber goes out of business I bet it starts just like this with nobody able to cash out.

Not that this is happening now. This is just Uber's technical expertise showing.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yet, the pings keep coming. They have no problem keeping that part working.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Yet, the pings keep coming. They have no problem keeping that part working.


Yup I noticed that. They just wanna make sure you can still make 1500/wk. Don't worry about what your making and just keep working for an unknown sum.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I wait til Friday to cash out, and go food shopping on the way home. Damn, not tonight


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> Yet, the pings keep coming. They have no problem keeping that part working.


Those booking fees aren't gonna make themselves. Lol


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

I thought I was the only one. Seem like this has been happening when the new app update but that’s just me


----------



## Butterbeanjones (Feb 2, 2018)

What a fine time for this to happen!! Ruined my plans for the weekend.. #ubersucks


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

With thousands of full-time engineers at corporate, all earning well over $100k/yr, you'd think someone would be able to fix this shit.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I wrote down my odometer for all rides but not addresses.. because I have yet to see how I can capture that data in the ONE second it stays on the screen.

Is there a way to retrieve it off the phone?? If Uber doens't have a record of the tip then what??


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

My app was showing all my Bears up until this morning. Once I logged on today around 2 p.m. nothing showing so apparently for me it started today. I've done 36 rides and none of them show. Although hitting cash out I see that I made XXX amount of money. I know that we'll all be in the bank next week when they do my deposit. I'm not strapped by any means but if I was I generally make about $200 in cash tips every week so it's enough to tide me over. as much as I hate the fact that they take 70% of some of the tips they are pretty good about making sure you're paid at least what the app shows.


----------



## gk08 (May 11, 2018)

Also happening to me in Southern Cali. Got the new app today, all trips since new app today are processing. Can see my total balance at Uber website but no cash out allowed,


----------



## Jabsleft (Sep 15, 2018)

AcesFull said:


> This is still happening. It hasn't been fixed yet for me, anyway. New app shows $0.00 for the week. Trip history shows the trips but says 'Processing' on all trips starting from yesterday. 'Earnings Update Error' 'Sorry to make you wait' blah blah when you tap the update error.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? I've seen this in the past, but seemed to always be resolved in short order. I can't be the only one. Haven't received a reply back yet from support.


I have the same problem. But whats worse is i have not got last weeks direct deposit. Its been 11 days now. I cant do instant pay because bank of america wants nothing to do with it. I dont like go bank so im stuck without food trying to servive. If your in california i heard the DFEH has a online complaint form and they can make uber pay in california.


----------



## Jabsleft (Sep 15, 2018)

With all the rape payouts world wide uber is going to file for bankruptcy. I hope i get paid. So i will drive for lyft till they pay me.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What a scam! The instant pay on the desktop site shows the correct amount but it still tells me to wait "1-2 hours" as it is temporarily down. It's been down for over 12 hours now. So they know EXACTLY how much they owe me and are intentionally blocking instant pay so I cannot cash out. Let me guess. This will magically get resolved after the weekly cut off.

I don't really need the money right now. The principle of it all just bothers me though. Especially how it says to wait 1-2 hours when they know that is BS. What if someone had to pay a critical bill or was stranded somewhere waiting for gas money?


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> What a scam! The instant pay on the desktop site shows the correct amount but it still tells me to wait "1-2 hours" as it is temporarily down. It's been down for over 12 hours now. So they know EXACTLY how much they owe me and are intentionally blocking instant pay so I cannot cash out. Let me guess. This will magically get resolved after the weekly cut off.
> 
> I don't really need the money right now. The principle of it all just bothers me though. Especially how it says to wait 1-2 hours when they know that is BS. What if someone had to pay a critical bill or was stranded somewhere waiting for gas money?


I agree it's pretty shady. I had a ride to seem like it should have cost $10 and I watch the guy gave me a $5 tip on the app. When I checked it look like I only gained $10. Without being able check the actual rides to see where the tips came and how much the rides made me really have no idea. The number could be correct and it still could be wrong. The app spin not giving me cancel fees from a lot of rides it should have been cancelled fees and I've been having to call them. The way the app is acting nobody could actually know.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Not even an email or text from Uber with an update on what is occurring.


----------



## ChrisFZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Happening in Chicago for all drivers too.

Uber doesn't have the cash to make payouts.

Or is delaying payouts to keep nightly bank interest on what little cash it does have left.

Uber isn't stupid, this is coordinated and on purpose.


----------



## Sunset runs (Sep 14, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Why would you continue to accept Uber requests until it's resolved? Just curious?


Because i can't earn money sitting on the couch


----------



## Yosoykevo (Feb 2, 2018)

Central Florida here. None of my trips have been processed yet from yesterday.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Why would you continue to accept Uber requests until it's resolved? Just curious?


I'm glad you asked b/c that's a similar the "If its so bad why do you driver for Uber?" question.

As to the first question about why did I still drive today knowing the app wasn't displaying properly. First, after leaving home and driving downtown ( I drive in the Dallas/DFW area) I already have 30 minutes and $25 in gas invested in the day so lets try to at least break even. Second, the Uber app is often buggy so after 1 ride with $0.00 earnings, I just roll my eyes. After 2 rides with $0.00 earnings, I say to myself, "just deal with it." After 3 rides and now 90 minutes into the shift, I am just driving with the "hope" that Uber will do the right thing.

The bigger question being, "If its so bad why do you driver for still drive for Uber?" In an average week Uber gives me the opportunity to earn ~ $250.00 a week net after gas, after setting some aside for taxes and even more for maintenance. I'm grateful for that opportunity. But I gribe b/c if run honestly and accurately I should have earned $255 or $260. The miscalculation on wait times, the pick-up in the 1.5 surge area which was paid at 1.2 surge, the rider cancellation after 2 minutes which wasn't paid, the wait time that wasn't paid b/c the GPS trigger didn't start (as I was waiting behind 10 other Ubers) etc, etc. We've all been nickled and dimed by Uber.

So, I continue to drive b/c I want that extra $250 a week. But just b/c I need that extra 250 doesn't mean its appropriate for Uber to take advantage of me as a driver and not pay me correctly.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I had three days worth of trips, wanted to cash out for my Friday night at Wal-Mart. No luck. But I've been with uber 5 plus years. Can't say they have shorted me a dime. Just think of how many drivers access the system at any given time, provide GPS,and cash out funds. Not too many companies have this type of ability. Maybe a hack, maybe a glitch. Keep working, I'll bet everyone gets paid


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> I wrote down my odometer for all rides but not addresses.. because I have yet to see how I can capture that data in the ONE second it stays on the screen.
> 
> Is there a way to retrieve it off the phone?? If Uber doens't have a record of the tip then what??


Use Waze or Google maps. Hell even Google maps and iPhones track locations constantly.



Codyboy1 said:


> I had three days worth of trips, wanted to cash out for my Friday night at Wal-Mart. No luck. But I've been with uber 5 plus years. Can't say they have shorted me a dime. Just think of how many drivers access the system at any given time, provide God, and cash out funds. Not too many companies have this type of ability. Maybe a hack, maybe a glitch. Keep working, I'll bet everyone gets paid


Shill speak.

They never experience difficulty in rides. That's never experiencing any down time. Paying us though. That's hard. 
Lyft NEVER has this issue. Uber plays with our money. That's the only answer.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 23, 2018)

Same here in Melbourne, Australia... No pay...No drive


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

GlenGreezy said:


> Use Waze or Google maps. Hell even Google maps and iPhones track locations constantly.
> 
> Shill speak.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but don't they use an outside vendor for payments?


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

AcesFull said:


> This is still happening. It hasn't been fixed yet for me, anyway. New app shows $0.00 for the week. Trip history shows the trips but says 'Processing' on all trips starting from yesterday. 'Earnings Update Error' 'Sorry to make you wait' blah blah when you tap the update error.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? I've seen this in the past, but seemed to always be resolved in short order. I can't be the only one. Haven't received a reply back yet from support.


I'm having the same issue in Indiana. Very fu**ing frustrating considering there is a game tonight that's one of the few occasions I can actually make some money for myself instead of just making money for Uber


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

The app was buggy yesterday AM; fares wouldn't show up right away, but eventually did. Then around lunchtime that stopped adding new rides altogether. There are several afternoon ones I'm waiting to be added.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Im in orlando and not able to get earnings since midnight. Im literally about to end up on the street because this BS. Thank god i drive for lyft too i wont be able to make the money in again in time to not be screwed


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm in Denver and everything seemed to work fine on Thursday. No driver complaints until Friday. We can't even access Friday's data because no trips are registering.

I find it interesting the instant pay is reflecting correctly (so it appears), the passenger app has absolutely no issues (I've been asking the passengers), they have these amazing high-dollar developers and IT folks, and they are a TECHNOLOGY company, yet they cannot seem to resolve this issue in a timely fashion nor even send out a simple message updating us? Sorry I call bullshit. It seems to me whatever shenanigans they were attempting to pull with the new pay schedule quite possibly backfired on them. 

Lyft only for me. Surprisingly Lyft was priming higher than Uber in Denver Friday night


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

What happens if they dont get this fixed and the rental ants cant afford to renew?

Surge?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I just got completely caught up on my trips. So pay may follow soon.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Same here in ct I called driver support and waited 51 min for a rep then the rep was in the Philippines and was trying to answer question that had no Idea what she was answer but say the same thing as the recording on the automated service. I advise one thing. This is nation wide so info is going to be lost I think that is their hole plan to make a lot of money fast. So go threw ur trips and make sure has distance and time and all promotions. Been doing this for 2 yrs and these glitches make them money so be warry.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Codyboy1 said:


> I wait til Friday to cash out, and go food shopping on the way home. Damn, not tonight


no cash out for u


----------



## bcsimms04 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mordred said:


> I just got completely caught up on my trips. So pay may follow soon.


My trips updated like 7 hours ago, still mo instant pay.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

ya looks like the processed 8 of my 9 trips and pay out still down but still can't see trip history for 9/14

Maybe a mass stop work will make them fix problem sooner and if the app is still operating as pick ups and eats drop off we put a hold to all that they can fix problem. But it seems that their green is keeping them from Shutting down they can fix quicker


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

kelly1114k said:


> ya looks like the processed 8 of my 9 trips and pay out still down but still can't see trip history for 9/14
> 
> Maybe a mass stop work will make them fix problem sooner and if the app is still operating as pick ups and eats drop off we put a hold to all that they can fix problem. But it seems that their green is keeping them from Shutting down they can fix quicker


I been working on Lyft since Thursday. Lady at Uber support told me they were having technical problems and don't know when it will be fixed.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Time to start just pulling up to people who look like they're waiting on ubers and negotiating cash rides.


----------



## RentalAnt (Jul 4, 2018)

benson555zz said:


> What happens if they dont get this fixed and the rental ants cant afford to renew?
> 
> Surge?


When I started, Ive thought about renting from hertz. After finding out it's more than 1000 per month to do that, I just decided to get a car lease instead so I could put some equity in my car.

/s

I drive my 10 year old beat up Nissan, though it will probably need a new transmission soon

The processing problem has been fixed, so a new instant pay problem developed


----------



## krayzola (Sep 10, 2018)

I have been with Uber for only 2 months now. I have to say aside from a few annoyances (as with any job) this job is incredible. I have had two upsetting riders out of 737. The money is great, the idea of just being able to go out and make an easy 100$ is amazing. I invest and this helps me keep my money making money. Have a positive attitude towards the things you spend so much time doing. We are out here driving 6-10 hours a day easy. Learn how to enjoy that time.


----------



## bcsimms04 (Sep 15, 2018)

krayzola said:


> I have been with Uber for only 2 months now. I have to say aside from a few annoyances (as with any job) this job is incredible. I have had two upsetting riders out of 737. The money is great, the idea of just being able to go out and make an easy 100$ is amazing. I invest and this helps me keep my money making money. Have a positive attitude towards the things you spend so much time doing. We are out here driving 6-10 hours a day easy. Learn how to enjoy that time.


I haven't had any big issues either...but it's extraordinarily frustrating when they're basically withholding everyone's well earned oay for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

krayzola said:


> I have been with Uber for only 2 months now. I have to say aside from a few annoyances (as with any job) this job is incredible. I have had two upsetting riders out of 737. The money is great, the idea of just being able to go out and make an easy 100$ is amazing. I invest and this helps me keep my money making money. Have a positive attitude towards the things you spend so much time doing. We are out here driving 6-10 hours a day easy. Learn how to enjoy that time.


You do realize that Uber's biggest market is NYC and London right? Screwing over the NYC drivers is a terrible idea, because they'll switch to Lyft, Juno or VIA. I haven't driven with Uber since Thursday because Uber support told me of the maintenance issues they are having. Uber has a lot of customers, but they don't treat their drivers right. The payout in your neck of the woods maybe awesome, but in NYC, they take 37% and then 30% goes to IRS and the other 30% goes to maintaining a car. Juno and VIA-only 10-15%. I dont think Uber wants to screw NYC drivers because if all NYC drivers stop working, Uber will end up bankrupt and YOU won't have Uber to support you anymore.


----------



## krayzola (Sep 10, 2018)

I mean instant pay is something for our convenience it's technically not how they HAVE to pay us. Be happy the service is available when you've needed it in the past.


----------



## bcsimms04 (Sep 15, 2018)

krayzola said:


> I mean instant pay is something for our convenience it's technically not how they HAVE to pay us. Be happy the service is available when you've needed it in the past.


If they can't actually make it work they sboushoul offer it. Since the offer it, it's their job to make sure it works.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

krayzola said:


> I mean instant pay is something for our convenience it's technically not how they HAVE to pay us. Be happy the service is available when you've needed it in the past.


They charge .50 cents per transaction. How many drivers do Instant Pay a day. For some, they need it or would go do a day job. and I dont use Uber's instant pay. Thats why I drive Lyft. stop sucking up to Uber. They are not doing you favors. You're making them rich...they are just helping you get by.


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls (Sep 15, 2018)

Uber is having an issue with there Instant Pay. I went on the website and it shows how much I made but can't cash out yet.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

krayzola said:


> I have been with Uber for only 2 months now. I have to say aside from a few annoyances (as with any job) this job is incredible. I have had two upsetting riders out of 737. The money is great, the idea of just being able to go out and make an easy 100$ is amazing. I invest and this helps me keep my money making money. Have a positive attitude towards the things you spend so much time doing. We are out here driving 6-10 hours a day easy. Learn how to enjoy that time.


Haha I think we all remember when we were in those beginning stages. Those were the good old days. Keep in mind you're in the period I refer to as Golden Boy status. Enjoy it because it does not last forever. I promise you. Check back in once you're at the 9-month Mark and let us know how things are going. Don't get me wrong I enjoy the job. I really do. that's not the issue


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine finally updated.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

RentalAnt said:


> Taking too long to process payment. Angry af, how do I get them to hurry the &%[email protected]!* up?


You are implying bad words and I am hurting now. You hurt me.



To Mega Therion said:


> Mine finally updated.


Did it really? You mean instant pay or just the balance?



Daisey77 said:


> Haha I think we all remember when we were in those beginning stages. Those were the good old days. Keep in mind you're in the period I refer to as Golden Boy status. Enjoy it because it does not last forever. I promise you. Check back in once you're at the 9-month Mark and let us know how things are going. Don't get me wrong I enjoy the job. I really do. that's not the issue


 I don't know. There are good and bad months. Mostly good. I really miss TK though. Spoke to him recently. Mad respect.


----------



## gk08 (May 11, 2018)

My trips are now processed and showing, but cash out is not available,


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

gk08 said:


> My trips are now processed and showing, but cash out is not available,


 Same.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Some technology company. They can’t even keep a server in tact and want to take their company public and say they got $13 billion in capital with a market valuation of $70 billion. Too bad they treat their drivers like sweatshop hacks. At least we never had too many pay issues with Travis as CEO. Travis just cut our pay


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Yosoykevo said:


> Central Florida here. None of my trips have been processed yet from yesterday.





krayzola said:


> I mean instant pay is something for our convenience it's technically not how they HAVE to pay us. Be happy the service is available when you've needed it in the past.


but Lyft offers instant pay,and it works. So Uber has to. That horse has left the barn. Many drivers would not run without it


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Time to start just pulling up to people who look like they're waiting on ubers and negotiating cash rides.


I'm telling all my riders, that Uber isn't paying it's drivers, responding to emails, or picking up the phone. Got a few more tips than normal. TELL YOUR CUSTOMERS TO COMPLAIN!!! They're the only thing Uber cares about.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Some technology company. They can't even keep a server in tact and want to take their company public and say they got $13 billion in capital with a market valuation of $70 billion. Too bad they treat their drivers like sweatshop hacks. At least we never had too many pay issues with Travis as CEO. Travis just cut our pay


The servers could keep up easier with less money flowing through to us LOL Mo Money Mo Problems



Son of the Darkness said:


> You are implying bad words and I am hurting now. You hurt me.
> 
> Did it really? You mean instant pay or just the balance?
> 
> I don't know. There are good and bad months. Mostly good. I really miss TK though. Spoke to him recently. Mad respect.


 not sure how you can respect a guy who doesn't even know what that word means but hey everyone needs just one person to believe in them


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> The servers could keep up easier with less money flowing through to us LOL Mo Money Mo Problems
> 
> not sure how you can respect a guy who doesn't even know what that word means but hey everyone needs just one person to believe in them


 You probably wouldn't get it anyway. Good day to ya



TheTruthHurts said:


> Some technology company. They can't even keep a server in tact and want to take their company public and say they got $13 billion in capital with a market valuation of $70 billion. Too bad they treat their drivers like sweatshop hacks. At least we never had too many pay issues with Travis as CEO. Travis just cut our pay


 Where did he cut your pay? What market I mean? I never had a pay cut in 4 years. It's higher actually. Now the costs are absolutely ridiculous but that's a problem that will never get solved without military intervention, which will never happen. Because rainbows.



ThisGuyGotBalls said:


> Uber is having an issue with there Instant Pay. I went on the website and it shows how much I made but can't cash out yet.


If you click cash out in the app you'll see your actual balance. It's a total though, not individual trips. My balance changes after I end a trip.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

J


Son of the Darkness said:


> You probably wouldn't get it anyway. Good day to ya
> 
> Where did he cut your pay? What market I mean? I never had a pay cut in 4 years. It's higher actually. Now the costs are absolutely ridiculous but that's a problem that will never get solved without military intervention, which will never happen. Because rainbows.


 January of 16 January of 15... I know it happened in Denver. Then they tried lying saying it was only for the winter slumps and and it would go back to regular pay. In fact I think I saved that email LOL


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> J
> January of 16 January of 15... I know it happened in Denver. Then they tried lying saying it was only for the winter slumps and and it would go back to regular pay. In fact I think I saved that email LOL


I think there was a cut here but probably before I started (late '14). That might be why I never noticed. I know that newer drivers that came after me were paying higher percentages.

And of course I just nodded and wept with them.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Same here, I have approximately $125 in rides today and NONE of it is showing up


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> I'm having the same issue in Indiana. Very fu**ing frustrating considering there is a game tonight that's one of the few occasions I can actually make some money for myself instead of just making money for Uber


Same crap in Ann Arbor, MI! I made over $70 in 2 hours and I cannot cash out anything! I also have earnings from a couple days ago I cannot cash out. Screwber is holding $170 hostage and that number will be higher after tonight when I drive some more!

My car note is due and my insurance is due in a few days. COME ON SCREWBER PULL YOUR HEADS OUTTA YOUR BUTTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> I think there was a cut here but probably before I started (late '14). That might be why I never noticed. I know that newer drivers that came after me were paying higher percentages.
> 
> And of course I just nodded and wept with them.


Yeah January 16 they cut rates by $0.15 a mile and 2 cents a minute. I just looked at my email. The image is gone though LOL they did a 24/7 hourly guarantee for a good month to try to quiet us. I somehow got paid out only once on it


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Alright! I made $3.75 today... 










Now if only the rest would show up...


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

LMAO! 7 trips for 3.75. that seems about right lately


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah January 16 they cut rates by $0.15 a mile and 2 cents a minute. I just looked at my email. The image is gone though LOL they did a 24/7 hourly guarantee for a good month to try to quiet us. I somehow got paid out only once on it


 Ya know I do remember the guarantees. But I never noticed when they took them away. I was already finding loopholes. You gotta run game. Learn to exploit. It's the one thing in this world standing between you, and whatever you're after. And don't think for one second the obstacles you face every day are random. I just recently cracked... Ehh nevermind. Rule number 1 - Keep it to yourself.



RDWRER said:


> Alright! I made $3.75 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!! Click earnings, recent transactions, and Cashout. Look under red message, you'll see the total.


----------



## tld17 (Aug 1, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Daily Instant Pay is the safest bet to avoid losing your Uber fortunes...


Instant pay does not work either


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

tld17 said:


> Instant pay does not work either


That sucks. It worked for me yesterday. Hopefully it'll be fixed before i work again on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

I received an in-app message titled 'Delayed processing affecting Instant Pay cashouts' a few minutes ago. At least they're admitting the problem now. 

Even though this affects everyone now, it all started last weekend right after they announced our 'pay week' will change to Noon Tuesday to Noon Tuesday.

I suspect the current problems have something to do with that change. Separate from the current problem, I am pissed that the 'pay week' has changed and baffled why they would do that. Personally, I'll pay the .50 cashout fee to make my personal accounting method easy for me. Do the weekday Quest, fill tank, cashout, enter data on spreadsheet. Do the weekend Quest, rinse and repeat on Sunday night. Clean and easy for me.

The Noon Tuesday thing throws that out of whack and maybe now I'll decide to just wait for normal paydays to do the accounting. They, in turn, won't get that extra weekly dollar from me that I was willing to pay just to make accounting a bit more tolerable, again, for me. ymmv.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You just know what is going to happen. It won't get "fixed" until after the cutoff for the period. So everyone will have to wait until Thursday to get their money. Strange how it is just going to "magically" work out like that.

Also strange how they cannot update the message saying to try instant pay in 1-2 hours again or give us an ETA for when this will be fixed. It seems obvious it is being done purposely to prevent people from being able to cashout. They just don't want to tell people "no money for you until Thursday (or whenever the regular payout arrives)" because then they won't drive.

Imagine being stranded somewhere or having some big bill due and frantically trying instant pay every 2 hours for the last day as they advise you to do. It is clear they just don't care.



JMpapichul0 said:


> Im in orlando and not able to get earnings since midnight. Im literally about to end up on the street because this BS. Thank god i drive for lyft too i wont be able to make the money in again in time to not be screwed


^ This is what pisses me off. I'm lucky enough not to have any big bills due right now but if rent was due tomorrow this would be very bad and I'd be pissed.

The company doesn't even have the courtesy to provide a real ETA for when this will be fixed. When you go on the website and try to do an instant pay it always tells you to try again in 1-2 hours. Chances are they aren't even working on it because it is the weekend. They should just be honest "You aren't going to get this money until Thursday with the regular payout"

The only good thing I'll say is the total on the website in the instant pay area appears to be in the ballpark for being correct....even if they will not let me get the money.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

I agree, they are confusing our desperation with ignorance but then again I fell for this trick only a week ago when I was locked out if my pay account and drove until I had no gas left and hoped to make up for it when things were "resolved", yet here I am again locked out if my pay, only this time I have no gas left to continue to make money for them while they continue to not pay me


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

In Sacramento, earnings page HAS updated, but instant pay still OUT...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> I agree, they are confusing our desperation with ignorance but then again I fell for this trick only a week ago when I was locked out if my pay account and drove until I had no gas left and hoped to make up for it when things were "resolved", yet here I am again locked out if my pay, only this time I have no gas left to continue to make money for them while they continue to not pay me


That sucks. If you have the Gobank uber debit card and did 80 trips in the last month you can use the $100 backup balance. You may need to go inside and prepay using it though because outside it puts a preauth between $75 - $150 depending on the gas station.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You just know what is going to happen. It won't get "fixed" until after the cutoff for the period. So everyone will have to wait until Thursday to get their money. Strange how it is just going to "magically" work out like that.
> 
> Also strange how they cannot update the message saying to try instant pay in 1-2 hours again or give us an ETA for when this will be fixed. It seems obvious it is being done purposely to prevent people from being able to cashout. They just don't want to tell people "no money for you until Thursday (or whenever the regular payout arrives)" because then they won't drive.
> 
> ...


And then last time instant pay was down for a fake 1-2hrs i messaged them and and they decide to respond 4-6 hrs later after it was fixed and tell me that its working fine on their end so they dont know why I am having a problem and to try again. Do u know how loudly i was yelling profanities at my fone. I swear i was even making up new profanites to yell. How dare they insult my intelligence and think im stupid by waiting till after they fix it and act like its just me having personal issues. They are lucky there isnt a app to electricute ppl while on the phone with them.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Well they processed trips and no instapay yet . Is everyone else in same boat?


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

kelly1114k said:


> Well they processed trips and no instapay yet . Is everyone else in same boat?


Yes but the processed trips aren't for the same amount that tech support told me earlier,it's much less.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

You know I felt it was light seems like the rates were less


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

We made it onto the 11pm news on KCRA out of Sacramento. I don't have a link because I was watching it live on TV. We have press!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AcesFull said:


> We made it onto the 11pm news on KCRA out of Sacramento. I don't have a link because I was watching it live on TV. We have press!!


I saw that. The few articles I've seen we're all out of California. I want to say Sacramento and San Francisco

I read an article or news report that was reporting on this. They asked Uber about the situation, and Ubers response was, the drivers are going to get paid just like always, after pay period is processed on Tuesday at noon. So it sounds like it won't be seeing any money until next week . . . Clearly they don't want to fix it. They are a technology company with high-dollar developers and IT people. They grey balled the freaking government for god sakes but can't fix instant pay? They know what they're doing. It pisses me off when they act like there's a problem they can't fix. Only when it involves us drivers directly do they suddenly get stupified!! 


AcesFull said:


> Even though this affects everyone now, it all started last weekend right after they announced our 'pay week' will change to Noon Tuesday to Noon Tuesday.
> 
> I suspect the current problems have something to do with that change.


 not just the change but whatever scheming tactic that they're trying to pull, which also is the reason for changing the pay schedule


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Zoom631 said:


> In Tampa Bay FL here. Trips stopped processing at 5AM. 6 trips still processing as of 9AM. Lyft wasn't giving any pings today otherwise would have switched to Lyft only.
> Along with the recent payday shift and then workweek shift, thinking they may have cash flow problems...not comforting at all.


Wrong thinking.



Daisey77 said:


> I saw that. The few articles I've seen we're all out of California. I want to say Sacramento and San Francisco
> 
> I read an article or news report that was reporting on this. They asked Uber about the situation, and Ubers response was, the drivers are going to get paid just like always, after pay period is processed on Tuesday at noon. So it sounds like it won't be seeing any money until next week . . . Clearly they don't want to fix it. They are a technology company with high-dollar developers and IT people. They grey balled the freaking government for god sakes but can't fix instant pay? They know what they're doing. It pisses me off when they act like there's a problem they can't fix. Only when it involves us drivers directly do they suddenly get stupified!!
> not just the change but whatever scheming tactic that they're trying to pull, which also is the reason for changing the pay schedule


Why are you all so broke? Don't know how to budget....spend all the money on garbage.



JMpapichul0 said:


> And then last time instant pay was down for a fake 1-2hrs i messaged them and and they decide to respond 4-6 hrs later after it was fixed and tell me that its working fine on their end so they dont know why I am having a problem and to try again. Do u know how loudly i was yelling profanities at my fone. I swear i was even making up new profanites to yell. How dare they insult my intelligence and think im stupid by waiting till after they fix it and act like its just me having personal issues. They are lucky there isnt a app to electricute ppl while on the phone with them.


Yelling at the phone shows a vast amount intelligence.....NOT!!!!



touberornottouber said:


> You just know what is going to happen. It won't get "fixed" until after the cutoff for the period. So everyone will have to wait until Thursday to get their money. Strange how it is just going to "magically" work out like that.
> 
> Also strange how they cannot update the message saying to try instant pay in 1-2 hours again or give us an ETA for when this will be fixed. It seems obvious it is being done purposely to prevent people from being able to cashout. They just don't want to tell people "no money for you until Thursday (or whenever the regular payout arrives)" because then they won't drive.
> 
> ...


You have no fall back money?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> Wrong thinking.
> 
> Why are you all so broke? Don't know how to budget....spend all the money on garbage.
> 
> ...


And this post shows your vast amount of intelligence . . . NOT !!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> You have no fall back money?


What? Where did I say I was desperate to get the $70 they owed me at the time. It was the principle of it which annoyed me. In particular that it was telling people try back in 1-2 hours when they seemed to know it would be far longer.

I'm glad they came through this time and appear to be waiving the fees for the week. I'll give them credit for that.



AcesFull said:


> We made it onto the 11pm news on KCRA out of Sacramento. I don't have a link because I was watching it live on TV. We have press!!


Yep they got negative press attention due to it. I have to wonder if this was part of the reason it was fixed over the weekend. The jaded side of me suspects that originally they were going to make us wait until Thursday to get paid. Whatever, I'm just glad they came through.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Now all they offer for the situation is .50 off your next instapay use LOL how cheap can you get fortune 500 company moving forward more like moving backwards


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

kelly1114k said:


> Now all they offer for the situation is .50 off your next instapay use LOL how cheap can you get fortune 500 company moving forward more like moving backwards


Right! Maybe for Christmas they will give us all 1$ gas cards


----------



## AntzyAnt (Sep 16, 2018)

Instant pay works in Los Angeles as of this afternoon, at least for this ant


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Uber about to go belly up. Kiss what you're owed goodbye.


Dumb remark


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Koolbreze said:


> Dumb remark


Dumb reply to remark that was clearly a joke.


----------



## AntzyAnt (Sep 16, 2018)

Not working again. This Any got paid cash out last night, but now not even the last ride is shown. And the “sorry” note is back up.


----------



## RentalAnt (Jul 4, 2018)

Whelp, it happened again. And processing is taking their sweet time too...


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok the games continue If you upgrade ur device and notify uber your account will be freezed for 48 hours so heads up on this situation.
With instapay they still playin games with the system


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

kelly1114k said:


> Ok the games continue If you upgrade ur device and notify uber your account will be freezed for 48 hours so heads up on this situation.
> With instapay they still playin games with the system


Thanks for the heads up. I paid my electric bill through my Uber card once and they double paid it. When I notified them they cancelled my card and froze my account so I had no access to the rest of the money until the new card arrived.


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

Drivesforfree said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I paid my electric bill through my Uber card once and they double paid it. When I notified them they cancelled my card and froze my account so I had no access to the rest of the money until the new card arrived.


wow I will remember that one too


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kelly1114k said:


> Ok the games continue If you upgrade ur device and notify uber your account will be freezed for 48 hours so heads up on this situation.
> With instapay they still playin games with the system


Why did you have to notify Uber about upgrading a device?


----------



## kelly1114k (Sep 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> Why did you have to notify Uber about upgrading a device?


security reasons I 'm gessing but even if you notify then they lock it any way for 48 hours


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kelly1114k said:


> security reasons I 'm gessing but even if you notify then they lock it any way for 48 hours


Huh? You notified them because of security reasons? Have you had problems with your account? Why even tell them you got a new device???


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Huh? You notified them because of security reasons? Have you had problems with your account? Why even tell them you got a new device???


Thanks for taking over...I'm perplexed as well.

When you get a new device you just reinstall the app and sign in. Am I missing something?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> Thanks for taking over...I'm perplexed as well.
> 
> When you get a new device you just reinstall the app and sign in. Am I missing something?


whoa whoa whoa. . . taking over? How about joint effort?

No you're not missing anything. I have never informed them of the new device. Although they know from the scans they run. They even have a second phone number for me that I've never given them LOL but Lord forbid they can make our app coincide with our actual pay period


----------

